# My 120 and QT



## Suzanne (Mar 11, 2006)

Last few - any aquascaping advice would be most welcome


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

you tank looks great! Do you put anything in the tank for the plants?


----------



## Suzanne (Mar 11, 2006)

I have a CO2 system and flourite substrate with some gravel for appearance and I add Tropica Master Grow - the tank has only been going for about 3 mos so I expect I'll have to fine tune the ferts at some point


----------

